# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Iskustva sa Bambinomio pelenama

## LB

Dobar dan 

Da li netko ima iskustva sa ovim pelenama čine mi se lijepima a ima ih za nabavit navodno u bilo kojoj ljekarni? Meni je ovo prvo dijete i htjela bi koristiti platnene pelene sad ih ima vec toliko da sam izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru. Sada sam u 33.tjednu i beba je po procijeni teška oko 2800 pa ne znam ni koju veličinu tražiti.

Oprostite na smetni i gnjavazi ali pocet cu cupat kosu jer ne znam sta da radim 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima
Lucija

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I mene ovo zanima, ja bih takođe malo eksperimentisala sa platnenim, a ove su mi lako dostupne u DM-u. I od koje su one vrste? Ima li koja iskusna mama platnenopelenaša da nam to lijepo ukratko objasni? Hvala.
To su ove: http://www.bambinomio.com/v06/hom.cgi

----------


## coccinella

Hm, meni ovo izgleda kao obična kombinacija prefolds pelene (pelena je rađen od tri dijela - srednji je najdeblji). Pelena se uzdužno presavije, hm, recimo tako, na tri dijela i jednostavno umetne u cover. Nikakva posebna mudrost. Ovo je pojašnjenje za one koje se još nisu susrele sa ovakvom vrstom pelena.   :Grin:  
Usput, ove pelene (čitam) se rade u dvije veličine - do 7 kg i 7-16 kg pa nema puno dvojbe koju veličinu trebaš za početak naručiti. 

Inače, ja ti od srca preporučujem indian prefolds (unbleached). U usporedbi sa chinese prefolds su puno mekše. 
Za ove Bambino mio stvarno ne znam kakve su pod rukom.  :/

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Uh!
Cover - to je onaj dio koji izgleda kao gaće?
Pelena koja se presavija i umeće u cover je dio koji će da upija?
Kad korisnik obavi posao   :Grin:  , bude li to sve mokro ili samo pelena koja se onda može promjeniti, a cover ostaje, ili sve fura na pranje?
Znam  :Rolling Eyes:  , al mi smo do nedavno bili u Pampresicama, i eno mi još izvjesnog broja pomenutih u kupatilu.

----------


## coccinella

Cover ne moraš svaki puta prati, osim ako se i pokaka po njemu. On bude malo mokar, samo ga ostaviš da se osuši. I tako par puta možeš koristit na smjenu sa drugim coverima (poželjna su najmanje 3 komada da možeš kako tako fukcionirati). 
Covere pereš ručno otprilike svaki treći dan (ili, dok ne osjetiš da smrde   :Laughing:   - starije platnene znaju zašto se smijem).   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da li se to samo meni čini, ili su prefolds neki najjednostavniji oblilk pp, pogodan za ove što veze nemaju. Ili ima nešto još jednostavnije. Ono dok se ne uštelim, i krenem sama šit   :Grin:  
Coccinella hvala ti na strpljenju i izvini što peglam.

----------


## mis-pis

*Strobery*, bas mi je drago sto te vidim na ovom pdf.  :Love: 
Ja sam sa svojim prvim koristila platnene. Nikakva mudrost. Samo sto moras sama skontati sta ti je najprakticnije za koristiti. Da li te prefold pelene, fitted (ja preferiram) sa zastitnim, sve-u-jednim (AIO), pocket (koje se pune uloscima i sama odredjujes koliko tanke odnosno debele trebaju biti- zbog upijanja). Imas puno linkova unutar teme "pricajmo o platnenim" i o sivanju na "sivanje platnenih". Protabiri i sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ništa valja mi se bacit na detaljno čitanje, a imam kod kuće započetu "Knjigu o dojenju", pa Julla na čekanju, a ostalo još malo do trenutka kad čitanje pauzira na par godina   :Laughing:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Mi ih koristimo, ali sada kad je B veći. Nisam sigurna upijaju li dovoljno kad je beba mala i kad puno piški. Možda ti je najbolje da za početak uzmeš jedan probni set u newborn veličini (jedne zaštitne gaćice, pelena i papirić). To ti je oko 130 kn. Računaj da ti te zaštitne gaćice vjerojatno neće funkcionirati i sa nekim fitted pelenama jer su uže krojene. Ali u njih uvijek možeš ubaciti posloženu tetru. U svakom slučaju, ja za početak ne bih uzela cijelu količinu pelena od jednog proizvođača, mislim da je bolje malo šarati dok ne nađeš što vama najbolje paše.
Inače imam malu zamjerku Bambino mio pelenama. Nakon nekoliko pranja i nisu više toliko nježne. Ali ja to rješim tako da ubacim neki finiji uložak do guze (papiriće ne koristim). Ima još jedna tema o tim pelenama:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...44cf1ead1dbd1c

----------


## coccinella

Je li probao itko bamboo prefolds? To je sigurno mrak mekano.  :Mljac:

----------


## borka

Bambino mio pelene navodno DM više neće imati,ali mogu se kupiti u Bebinom svijetu, okretište Dubrava u Zagrebu.

----------


## emira

> Bambino mio pelene navodno DM više neće imati,ali mogu se kupiti u Bebinom svijetu, okretište Dubrava u Zagrebu.


Kako ja nikad u DM-u nisam vidjela te pelene???

----------


## borka

Ni ja ih nisam nikada vidjela, no kako sam počela istraživati o platnenim pelenama, jer trebam roditi za 2 mjeseca, onda sam na forumu pročitala da ih cure kupuju u DM-u.

Obišla sam nekoliko DM-ova no nigdje ih nisam našla, kada sam pitala jednu prodavačicu da li ih imaju, rekla je da su ih imali, ali da ih najvjerojatnije više neće imati.

Bebin svijet ih sigurno ima, jer sam bila u dućanu osobno provjeriti za svaki slučaj.

----------


## triplemama

U Bosni u DM-u   :Razz:

----------


## puntica

> U Bosni u DM-u


X
u hrvatskoj ih NIKAD nisu imali. ne znam šta je toj prodavačici bilo, ali krivo ti je rekla...
mislim da ih ima za kupit u ljekarnama, ako ih nemaju mogu ih naručiti.

----------


## borka

Svašta  :?  Bila sam u onom velikom DM-u u Petrinjskoj i stajala ispred police sa pelenama i pitala ženu za Bambino mio. Zašto mi je to rekla, stvarno ne znam. Tko zna, možda je nakada radila u Bosni.

No, dobro, bitno da znamo da ih 100% ima u Bebinom svijetu u Dubravi.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ja sam MM slala u Samobor u Kadulju da ih kupi prije mora jer sam ih morala imati hitno. I onda dođemo u Pag u apoteku i vidimo ih u vitrini. Baš me je lijepo pogledao. Mislim da većina apoteka naručuje od Kadulje (jer oni imaju (kršitelj koda) i sl.) pa se da dogovoriti da naruče ako nemaju.

----------


## suncokret

Cure, ajd molim vas napišite i kakvu cijenu.
Je li povoljnije kupiti te pelene u Samoboru ili su cijene iste kao i u ljekarnama?

----------


## borka

> Cure, ajd molim vas napišite i kakvu cijenu.
> Je li povoljnije kupiti te pelene u Samoboru ili su cijene iste kao i u ljekarnama?


Evo cijene iz Bebinog svijeta u Dubravi

1. paket sa 12 nježnih pelena i 3 zaštitnih gačica do 5 kg - 540 kuna

2. paket sa 12 malih pelena od 5do 7 kg i 3 zaštitnih gačica 540 kuna

3. Početni paket - ruksak torba sa 24 nježne pelene od 2-7 kg i 4 nježnih gačica + 24 pelene od 7-10 kg i 3 zaštitnih gačica small, 3 zaštitnih gačica midium i 3 zaštitnih gačica large i 3 zaštitnih gačica extra large, dobije se i ruksak uz to. 2.599 kuna

- 15% na gotovinu

Ne znam gdje je povoljnije, ali mislim da su cijene tu negdje.

----------


## suncokret

Borka   :Kiss:

----------


## triplemama

U paketu je definitivno jeftinije nego pojedinačno i to ohoho  :shock:

----------


## puntica

ja sam ih vidjela samo jednm, nakratko pa pitam vas koje imate iskustva.
zar to nije isto ko da koristiš tetru i zaštitne gaćice? koja je uopće razlika?

----------


## triplemama

Razlika je u tome što su zaštitne prilagođene prefoldersima a i prefoldersi su deblji i puno bolje upijaju od tetri.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> ja sam ih vidjela samo jednm, nakratko pa pitam vas koje imate iskustva.
> zar to nije isto ko da koristiš tetru i zaštitne gaćice? koja je uopće razlika?


Mi smo trenutno u gaćicama veličiine 9-12 kg i tetra mi savršeno paše unutra. Ali je, naravno original pelena deblja i više upije.

----------


## Dia

ja se sjecam da sam ih vidjela prije 2,5 god. u brezicama
mislim da je cijeli paket bio cca 50 eur

----------


## kloklo

Ja sam oduševljena! 
Kupila sam onaj paket od 12 pelenica i 3 najmanja covera, a kupila sam još i 20-ak tetri, tak da je to sve što mi treba, a nije me koštalo sve skupa više od 700 kn, mislim. 
Jest da ih koristimo tek tjedan dana otkad smo došli iz rodilišta, ali su stvarno super. Procurile nisu niti jednom, dovoljno su male da je pupak vani, a još bolje je što u cover tako lijepo sjedne obična tetra, samo treba malo uhvatit grif da se presavije na pravu veličinu. Doduše, tetre malo slabije upijaju (al se zato suše brzinom munje  :D ), pa njima punom cover po danu kad se češće presvlačimo, a oriđiđi pelenicom po noći.
Što se mene tiče, jednostavno, jeftino - idealno rješenje za novorođenče  :D

----------


## svizac

Meni su isto super. Na pocetku nam je malo trebalo da se uhodama i promakale su prvih par puta ali sada sam odusevljena.

----------


## kloklo

Update   :Smile:  

Ovaj novorođenački cover (3-5 kg)  je baš malički. Doduše, to je stvarno super za novorođenče od oko tri kile, jer mu barem nešto nije veliko   :Laughing:  

Ali ovaj moj gladuš je u tri tjedna dobio preko kile, sad ima cca. četri i tristo i najmanji coveri su mu knap, pogotovo su mu s leđne strane mali i znaju spuznuti na pol guze. Ovi veći (za 5-7 kg) su mu još malčice veliki pa ćemo neko vrijeme biti u gabuli, ali kak on brzo raste, za čas će mu ovi drugi biti taman   :Wink:  

I dalje mislim da su super i vrlo praktične pelenice, samo rekoh, da napišem ovo kako bi mame većih bebuški znale da bi možda bilo najbolje odmah kupiti 5-7 covere ili kupit male, ali bit spremna na to da će ih brzo prerasti   :Kiss:

----------


## Pliska

Ako nekoga zanima, ove pelene su vam u Beby centru u Slo na 50% popusta.

----------


## Mirtica

Mi ih koristimo. Počeli koristiti kad je J imao 7,5 kg, ali koristili covere za 9-12 kg.
Mislim da se ne isplati kupovati sve jer su coveri od 5-7 i od 9-12 sasvim dovoljni. 
Nama je potrebno 5 covera i 12 nježnih pelena. U paketu je bilo 3 covera i 12 pelena. Inače bi i to bilo dosta, ali moj miš ne javlja kad kaka, a poprilično je živahan pa si sve rastrlja na cover. 
Perem svako 2 dana. Kad mjenjam pelenu, promjenim i cover i onaj korišteni ostavim da se prosuši i tako u krug koristim 2 kroz dan dok ne počnu smrditi.
Kad mi ponestane pelena, stavim jednu ili dvije tetre..... može i tetra+tanji mali frotirni ručnik ili neki sličan uložak. Ne slažem ništa posebno samo ih presavinem da mogu stati.
Pelenu prvo namjestim u cover, a onda stavljam na guzu, zakačim sa čičkom i onda poravnam. Nema potrebe prvo namještati pelenu, pa onda cover. Ovako je lakše.

----------


## kloklo

I ja sve radim baš kao i ti   :Smile:

----------


## Mirtica

Zaboravih napomenuti.... nude i još one papiriće za kakicu..... 200 kom za oko 60-70 kn. Mogu se baciti u wc školjku. Ja popiškene operem skupa s pelenama u vrećici za osjetljivo rublje-da mi ne zaštopaju mašinu. Izdrže 3-4 pranja na 60, a onda se raspadnu. 
I kantu njihovu koristim; prljave pelene držim u kupaoni bez prozora i sa slabom ventilacijom, a pokazala se jako dobra-ništa ne smrdi (stara kanta bila koma). Kupila sam i one vrećice za kantu i tu sam bacila novce..... Dobre su, lijepo se namjeste u kantu, ali ja nisam gadljiva pa mi nije problem rukom prebaciti u mašinu (inače služe da sve pelene skupa s vrećom prebacite u mašinu). A i moram probrati listiće sa pelena pa samo prebacivanje u mašinu ne dolazi u obzir.
Nadam se da sam malo pomogla u odabiru.
Fitted pelene nismo probali pa ne mogu komentirati.

----------


## EvaMONA

Ms.Mar. pošto su nam klinci slične dobi (moja cura 12/07) zanima me kako taj sistem samo s prefoldicom i coverom funkcionira kod živahnog djeteta još k tome munjevitog puzača i već pomalo hodača. Meni se to nekak čini ok za bebu koja još previše ne mrda, tj , do prije full puzanja. Ja koristim već godinu dana pp, al sad mi fali pa bi probala taj sistem Bambino mio, al jako me frka da će to sve curiti?? :/

----------


## ini

svima koji su zainteresirani za ove pelene savjetujem da kupe probni paketić. skoro sam se odlučila kupiti cijeli veliki paket i sva sreća što nisam. osobno nisam zadovoljna, svaki puta kakica nam se razljepi po coveru i ne upijaju nešto posebno. u ideji su super, dizajn genijalan, no u našoj praksi baš se i nisu pokazale nešto...

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam kupila 2 covera za korištenje s tetrama(kojih imam tonu), jel ko još to tako upotrebljava?

----------


## ini

> ja sam kupila 2 covera za korištenje s tetrama(kojih imam tonu), jel ko još to tako upotrebljava?


da li si zadovoljna?

to sam i ja planirala i iskreno nisam bila zadovoljna. morala sam tetre slagati u origami i još jednu kao bambino mio pelenu, sve to pričvrstiti snapyjem... onda tek ne bi otišlo po coveru. maltretiranje i bebe i mene dok sve naštimam.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Ms.Mar. pošto su nam klinci slične dobi (moja cura 12/07) zanima me kako taj sistem samo s prefoldicom i coverom funkcionira kod živahnog djeteta još k tome munjevitog puzača i već pomalo hodača. Meni se to nekak čini ok za bebu koja još previše ne mrda, tj , do prije full puzanja. Ja koristim već godinu dana pp, al sad mi fali pa bi probala taj sistem Bambino mio, al jako me frka da će to sve curiti?? :/


Oprosti, tek sad vidim. Meni se čini da funkcionira isto kao obične fitted pelene sa coverom. Ako staviš tetru umjesto original pelene onda da, hoće se onak nekak malo zgužvati i procuriti ponekad. Ali s originalom nismo nikad imali problema. S tim da moram dodati da B u pelenu ne kaka vać dugo, a nakon piškanja presvlačim odmah uglavnom. Tak da evo ne znam kak bi to izgledalo da je duže u njoj, ali prema svemu sudeći isto kao i npr. Rodina Pusa sa ME coverom.

----------


## Dionea

Meni su pelene skroz super. Kad je bila manja, kakica bi uvijek izletila, ali to se događalo gotovo sa svakom pelenom. Sad ih mešto manje koristim jer joj se dok sjedi urezuje gornji rub zaštitnih u trbuščić i ostaje joj jako crvenilo. Kako ima AD i jako osjetljivu kožu, na žalost ih moram zaobilaziti. Sa tetrom funkcioniraju, ali mora se mijenjati skoro svakih sat vremena ako dijete dosta pije.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Sad ih mešto manje koristim jer joj se dok sjedi urezuje gornji rub zaštitnih u trbuščić i ostaje joj jako crvenilo.


E da, i ovo im je nedostatak, skoro sam zaboravila. Taj gornji rub se kod sjedenja hoće malo presaviti pa urezati u trbuščić. To vjerojatno ovisi i o građi djeteta. Ali, moram biti iskrena - meni baš svaka pelena ima neki nedostatak. Najljepše je kad je guza gola.

----------


## Zrina

Ja sam naručila svekrvi platnene (fitted) iz Švedske i slučajno dobila dva probna uzorka ovih pelena jer druge nije našla i sestrična mi je ustupila svoje jer se ipak na kraju nije odlučila za platnene pa smo ih baš imali cijelu hrpu. To je bila najmanja veličina do 5 kg (newborn) i stvarno su mi dobro služile-istina je da je kakica znala "pobjeć" ponekad po coveru,ali obzirom da male bebe imaju uglavnom tekuću stolicu tako mi je bilo i sa drugim pelenama. Ja bi cover samo na ruke odmah oprala i za čas je opet bio za upotrebu, nikad nije izašlo po odjeći. Sad smo prešli na vel. 5-7 kg i tu mi je malo problem jer smo ipak malo premali još (5,5 kg) pa je sve još kao labavo. Obično ga stavljam kad pretpostavljam da neće kakati neko vrijeme pa mi je super jer za čas zamijenim uložak i vozi dalje. Mislim da bi sada trebala nabaviti veće uloške koji bi bolje popunili cover jer su ovi najmanji baš nekako mali-vidjela sam da i Roda sada ima takve prefold pelene. Tetre mi nekako nisu dovoljno "guste". Sad sam još dobila i veličine 7-9 kg i 9-12 kg pa ću vas izvještavati kako napredujemo.   :Wink: 
I da ona elastika u struku je baš nekako jaka i ako je buša okrugla može biti problem, tj. ako pelena dođe visoko na trbuh.

----------


## jkitanov

sve nam je super kod ovih pelena, no jel se nekom desi da nakon pranja ostane malo prljavog od kakice u gumicama. kako i s čime perete svoje gačice? pelene se super operu i upijaju nam za 5.

----------


## Mirtica

> sve nam je super kod ovih pelena, no jel se nekom desi da nakon pranja ostane malo prljavog od kakice u gumicama. kako i s čime perete svoje gačice? pelene se super operu i upijaju nam za 5.


Uvijek isperem kakicu sa gaćica, ali ostane pigment na njima još par pranja (ako ih ponovo ne zakaka   :Smile:  ).
Perem ih na 60 s predpranjem skupa s pelenama. 
Ja sam se jednostavno prestala zamarati s tim pigmentom. Navodno, ako ostaviš da se suši na jakom suncu, trebalo bi nestati. Mi koristimo sušilicu pa nemam iskustvo.

----------


## jkitanov

ja takodjer isperem rucno, pa perem na 60 s pretpranjem, suse se na suncu, a sad vidim sa se tek u drugom pranju gacice isperu. mislila sam  da samo meni ostanu flekave.

----------


## tenči

Znate li koliko košta njihov cover kada se kupuje posebno bez pelenica?

----------


## Mirtica

> Znate li koliko košta njihov cover kada se kupuje posebno bez pelenica?


Oko 70 kn

----------


## Zrina

Da li bi mi netko mogao reći kojih su dimenzija ulošci vel. 2? 
Prešli smo na vel. 7-9 kg i sad su mi oni manji ulošci premali, a imam covere još i za 9-12kg.

----------


## jkitanov

skoro duplo veci. mi nase posudili mojoj seki jer smo kupili cijeli veliki paket, pa da ne stoje neiskoristene. njen malisan ima 9.5kg, kaze da su joj prevelki ulosci i da cesce koristi tetra pelene.

----------


## Zrina

Razmišljam o tome da ih naručim od neke tete šivalice ili ih sama sašijem pa sad ne znam koliko bi trebali biti veliki.  :/

----------


## logica

Jel ima netko cover Bambino mio za novorođenče (do 5 kg) za prodati?

----------


## crnkica

Mi ih koristimo od početka. U početku dok ih još nisam prokužila znalo mi se dogoditi da iscuri kakica van,ali brzo sam ušla u štos i sve 5. sada kada je veća čine mi se sve bolje i bolje.kombiniram ih i sa tetrama,složim tetru onako kao i njihovu,samo znam staviti dvije tetre i nema da nešto iscuri....

----------


## EvaMONA

Da li je netko probao kako Bambino mio pelenice funkcioniraju s nekim drugim coverima. I nekak mi je čudno da direktno na tijelo, npr. preko bokova i skroz gdje nije prefold pelena koža bude u direktnom kontaktu s PUL materijalom? Kako to vaši malci podnose, tj, njihova koža?
Najviše sam bila zadovoljna s ME coverima pa bi njih koristila s Bambino mio pelenama, što mislite o tome?
Uostalom, Bambinomio najveći cover mi  izgleda malen, a XL je.
Moja cura ima već preko 13 kg pa ne znam što da radim?

----------


## Zrina

Ja često kombiniram inserte Bambino sa nekim drugim cover-om, tj. često ih stavljam u AIO pelene umjesto njihovog uloška npr. kod LHC ili Muttica. Tako AIO ili poketicu mogu koristiti više puta,ali mi piškimo na kahlicu inače pa mi je to samo kad mu pobjegne. 
Ni meni se baš ne sviđa što na kožu dolazi samo PUL na bokovima pa Bambino cover koristim samo kad baš nema ništa drugo čisto.

----------


## EvaMONA

Kužim, ali u biti me zanima da li Bambinom. p. netko koristi baš s nekim drugim zaštitnim gaćicama i kako to paše, jel žulja, jel curi???

----------


## Isabel

Mi ih nekada tj. cesto da koristimo sa Imse vimse coverom, sa gDiapers coverom i sa Bumkins, i uvijek je odlicno. Kakica malo procuri na cover (ali to nam je kod svake tako), pipi skoro nikad. Presvlacimo cca svaka 3-4 sata  s tim da kakicu odmah jer uvijek znam tocno kad se pokaka. Inace meni tj. nama su ove pelene mrak!

----------


## Isabel

Mi ih nekada tj. cesto da koristimo sa Imse vimse coverom, sa gDiapers coverom i sa Bumkins, i uvijek je odlicno. Kakica malo procuri na cover (ali to nam je kod svake tako), pipi skoro nikad. Presvlacimo cca svaka 3-4 sata  s tim da kakicu odmah jer uvijek znam tocno kad se pokaka. Inace meni tj. nama su ove pelene mrak!

----------


## jkitanov

Mi 6mj-10,3kg i na XL koje kombiniran sa 9-12. Uvijek sam koristila dvije veličine- onu na kojoj jesmo+ malo veću. Kad ove do 15kg preraste, mislim da je vrijeme za gačice za odvikavanje. Taman dolazi i toplije vrijeme tada i mi čemo biti bezpelenaši. Do tada otkrila sam kako se ove bijele gačice od kakice fino operu ručno sa pastom za zube. Pa ako je hiča ja lijepo pastu na flekicu i tople vode i za min gotova stvar.

----------


## mamma2

mi smo kupili bambinomio pelene prije nego se beba rodila
iskreno ja se nišam našla s njima. koristila ih možda 2 puta tako da će sad ići na prodaju

----------


## Mirtica

> mi smo kupili bambinomio pelene prije nego se beba rodila
> iskreno ja se nišam našla s njima. koristila ih možda 2 puta tako da će sad ići na prodaju


U čemu je bio problem?
Što sad koristite?
Šteta da odustaneš kad ih već imaš   :Kiss:  
Meni su obadvoje u njima, pa piši ako imaš pitanja  :Love:

----------


## jkitanov

Ja sam kupula još trudna i od početka je u njima. Obožavamo ih. moje frendice su se i kladile da ću odustati prvi mj. Prije dva mj sam ja njima prkosila i zbrojila koliko su one potrošile novaca na pelene, a mi dosad 2700kn.

----------


## Isabel

I ja sam ih kupila dok sam bila trudna, i jos gro vrsta svakakvih pelena - aio, fitted... no ove foldice su nas odusevile od prvog presvlacenja i osim GDiapers koje sad koristimo, nema im ravnih. Sve ostalo nam je second best.  Zasto vama nisu ok?

----------


## mamma2

imamo ME s kojima sam oduševljena  :D 
kupila sam malo ovih i paket bambino mio
bambino mio mi je uvijek procurio.,pa bih ja onda zategnula malo jače gaće, onda mu je bilo sve crveno od gumice...
 pelenu kad mu presavijem imam osjećaj da mu je do koljena i da mu smeta nekak mi je ta pelena bila predebela 
te pelene smo koristili svega par puta jer kad mu ih god stavim njemu sve promoči i moram ga cijelog presvući
ili je moje dijete tako građeno ili sam ja smotana
izaberite od to dvoje   :Laughing:

----------


## Mirtica

I nama su znale promočiti dok nisam odrezala one bambinomio trakice koje su samo prenosite vlagu van pelene. I skužila sam da ako mi pelena dodiruje rub zaštitnih gaćica koji je pamučni, također se vlaga prenosi van. Tu treba dobro pripaziti. Sad sam već navikla na to pa bez problema namjestim, ali u početku sam se morala potruditi da sve bude ok. 
Ja prvo namjestim pelenu u zaštitne, pa sve namjestim na guzu i nakon što zakačim čičak, dignem nogice u zrak i provjerim da li sam dobro namjestila zaštitne i da li gdje pelena dodiruje rub zaštitnih. I to je to. 
Žao mi je ako ćeš morati prodati jedva korištene pelene jer je to gubitak novaca. Probaj dati na prodaju naburzi. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti dobru cijenu.  :Love:

----------


## mamma2

> Probaj dati na prodaju naburzi. Nadam se da ćeš dobiti dobru cijenu.


hoću, hoću  :D

----------


## mamma2

mislim hoću hoću dati na prodaju
a i ja se nadam dobro cijeni  :D

----------


## mamma2

dobro=dobroj
a joooj ne sluša me komp

----------


## a72

cure, a mogu li BM coveri ici na fitted platnene ? imam 2 od sivalice , super su ali bi mi trebao jos jedan, i sad da ne bih narucivala i cekala, moze li mi BM cover tu biti od pomoci?

----------


## Blondina

Ja jučer kupila trial paketic i evo sad prvi put stavila....jedino mi gornji rub koji dođe na trbuščić djeluje malo krut i kao da bi se urezao u trbuščić dok sjedi...
prvo su mi te platnene izgledale komplicirano, a sad sam se u 2 dana zapalila za njih ( a vrijeme nam je za odvikavanje lol)
i jedino koliko sam shvatila covere se ne smije nikad staviti u koš zajedno sa pelenama i ostalim?

----------


## MarijaP

Mislim da ne. Bar ne mogu na onih par koje ja imam (Rodine puse). Ne pokriju cijelu pelenu.

----------


## a72

ok, hvala ti Marija !

----------


## Zrina

Ni meni niti jedne fitted nisu stale u BM cover. Mislim da su drugačije (uže) krojene na boku pa uvijek nešto ostane viriti van.

----------


## nevena

Cure imam pitanje, kakvi su to ME i BM coveri, tj. od cega su to skracenice?

Vidim stalno se provlace kroz postove

----------


## marta

ME su Motherease coveri, po nekima najbolji od svih poliuretanskih, a BM su pretpostavljam Bambino Mio coveri koji idu s istoimenim pelenama.

----------


## nevena

hvala marta.

----------


## alef

Naletila sam na BM web i odusevio me dizajn i prakticnost. S obzirom da sam najvise naginjala starinskim tetrama, ovo djeluje mrak. Zanima me samo, zna li neka od cura iz BiH gdje se mogu nabaviti u Sarajevu i koliko kostaju? Ne mogu da nadjem tu info...

----------


## alef

Samo da prijavim nase iskustvo... Nisam kupila najmanju velicinu jer mi se nije isplatilo. Prvi mjesec sam koristila tetre slozene u origami i bambino mio zastitne i super je funkcionisalo. Posto nemam kopcu za tetre, sad kad se bebica vrti vise to ne ide. Ali zato su bambinio mio dosle na svoje. Kombinujem ih sa jednokratnim koje koristim nocu i prezadovoljna sam. Jedino, ako se bebica ukaki vise od tri puta na dan sam u frci, jer imam samo troje zastitne  :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

ima li netko viška bambino mio cover da ga nije koristio? neka javi na pp

----------


## Rinči

Ja sam svom malcu prva tri mjeseca stavljala tetricu i preko nje PUL zaštitne gaćice koje sam naručila u Mini greeny-u. Muž je nešto švrljao po netu i naišao na Bambino mio prefolds pelenice. Nedugo nakon toga je u Intersparu ugledao paket srednje veličine koji je stajao duplo jeftinije nego u bilo kojoj ljekarni te smo ih odlučili isprobati. Moram priznati da sam prilično zadovoljna nakon mjesec dana korištenja. primjetila sam da malca rijeđe presvlačim jer nije cendrav kad je mokar kao prije. Moram ujedno naglasiti da mi ove pelene izdrže čitavu noć. Premotam ga oko 22 h i mirna sam do 8 ujutro. Iako je platnena pelena mali se ne budi mokar. sad imam 24 takve pelene i perem ih 2 puta tjedno. Pelene su dosta debele pa moram dijetetu obući veći bodi inače ga ne mogu zakopčati, a guza mu izleda kao kod bumbara. 
Jedino su mi zaštitne gaćice koje dolaze u Bambino mio paketu čudne. S unutrašnje strane u koju se stavlja pelenica su napravljen od nepropuštajećeg materijela, a s vanjske strane nekom vrstom tkanine koja neki put zna biti posve mokra i takva onda smoči i štramplice i hlačice. Nije mi jasno kako vanjski dio pelene postane mokar ako je s unutarnje strane nepropušutajući materijal  . Ima li koja od vas s time problem?

----------


## martinaP

Vlaga prođe preko materijala na porubu.

----------


## gugolina

Uf, dobro da sam ovo pročitala. Jedna forumašica je jako hvalila te bambino mio. Onda ih ipak neću uzeti. Mislila sam za 2. bebu  prvih 3-4 mjeseca kombinirati tetre+cover, a onda split platnene pelene + vuneni cover.

----------


## Vlattka

Vidim da je ovo zadnji put da se na forumu pričalo o ovim pelenama, pa da podignem...Zanima me koristi li ih netko sada i kakva su iskustva. Ja imam sasvim dovoljno mpp i desetak tetri. Ima li smisla da kupujem Bambino Mio, hoću li se pokajati? Našla sam neke ok ponude, ali opet ne bih kupovala ako su baš užas. I zna li možda netko jesu li jeftinije u Srbiji nego kod nas?

----------


## Vlattka

Više ne mogu urediti, pa da dodam: mislim na prefolde.

----------

